# Breeding Cherry Shrimps



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I realized that most of my painted fire red cherry shrimps (~1.5 cm) has a yellow saddle! good sign that they might start too breed?
But my problem is that I can't really identify any of my shrimps to be male, out of those of decent size (~1.5 cm?)
There are a few of them under 1.5 cm which I suspect may be male. but it's hard to tell because I heard male painted fire red are quite red as well? Are they mature enought to start breeding if they are indeed male?
At what size does male cherry start breeding?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

My guesses would be that the male would have to be 1/2 inch or close to that to breed with the females, I had a clutch of babies 2 months ago and they are already saddled!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stan: The yellow saddle is a really good sign, it means the female is old enough and ready to breed. The PFRs will breed at 1.5cm for sure. I have some younger females that are berried at about 1.3cm in age. Usually I notice female PFRs are a lot brighter and darker in color as opposed to the males which are more dull. Since your mixing them, they could possibly cross breed with your regular cherries.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't know that Stan was mixing his PFR with regular cherries, its not a bad thing but that is gonna make them culls less red...


----------



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

I only have female cherries with the PFR, I'm going to separate them (regular female cherry) and put them into the community when they start carrying eggs. so I don't mix up the genes.


----------

